# Installing Holden Grille onto US bumper?



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

If you look in my garage you can see that the whole front of the Holden has small differences which could make a grill transplant difficult. I am taking my daughter to look at buying a Red Hatchback on Saturday and I can ask a price if you would like me to?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

It would definitely be a fabricated mod if you were to do it. I would think that its all up to you for how you want to make it all work, whether you reinforce clips, or drill holes to use screws, or simply glue it in. You would definitely need get a little creative and be prepared to mess around with it for a while.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Why not just put the entire front bumper on. The SRi/SRi-V bumper has a much "sportier" look to it than the bumpers that you guys have. Trouble would be shipping costs.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Exactly why, shipping would be insane. On top of the bumper being around $700.

I just need to find a way to add some mesh screen without it looking ghetto.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

JstCruzn said:


> Searched but no luck of anyone who did this mod yet... Has anybody attempted to install the Holden Grille onto the US bumper yet? It looks like we just need to cut off the middle bar but I wonder if there's more than just that?
> 
> I've been looking for an Australian Cruze front bumper but no luck...


Look at this thread.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14620
In those pictures, is that the grill you want he's done it he said it was difficult.
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

If youneed any pics, just let us know. I'm sure one of us can get any detailed photosof the grill that you may like.

Agree stay away from shipping costs.
It works for us due to the over inflated prices we pay for parts.
I did a bulk order of parts from the US to cover servicings and other consumableitems for the next 5 years.. 
it saved me $100's of dollars.... 
Anyway if we can help from the other side of the globe, let us know via thethread.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Aussie said:


> If you look in my garage you can see that the whole front of the Holden has small differences which could make a grill transplant difficult. I am taking my daughter to look at buying a Red Hatchback on Saturday and I can ask a price if you would like me to?


Well, if it doesn't cause any trouble - I'm curious about the price to have it shipped here.



Smurfenstein said:


> It would definitely be a fabricated mod if you were to do it. I would think that its all up to you for how you want to make it all work, whether you reinforce clips, or drill holes to use screws, or simply glue it in. You would definitely need get a little creative and be prepared to mess around with it for a while.


Yeah, I'd need a lot of time but I don't.



Nathan of Aus. said:


> Why not just put the entire front bumper on. The SRi/SRi-V bumper has a much "sportier" look to it than the bumpers that you guys have. Trouble would be shipping costs.


That's the only thing, shipping.


To all, here's a picture of the grill that I have. Of course, unpainted.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh man, I've always been a fan of that grille, and I say go for it. Just make sure to take your time and be extremely patient, you cant un-do a cut in real life. Also be sure to PM Mick for a meet-up around July 21st, which if you have the grille done would certainly give you the spotlight .


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Im gonna have a spare bumper here in abit i might try it and tell you how the "fab" work is


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Oh man, I've always been a fan of that grille, and I say go for it. Just make sure to take your time and be extremely patient, you cant un-do a cut in real life. Also be sure to PM Mick for a meet-up around July 21st, which if you have the grille done would certainly give you the spotlight .


Yeah, I'm still not sure if I want to do it this way or wait and buy an Australian bumper. I don't think I will have it done by then because of work but we'll see!



jakkaroo said:


> Im gonna have a spare bumper here in abit i might try it and tell you how the "fab" work is


Definitely keep us posted... a few pictures of the work would be nice too.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> Im gonna have a spare bumper here in abit i might try it and tell you how the "fab" work is


You planning on using a Holden grille?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

